# Trail Camera's



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone else have their trail camera's do this?

































It looks like a really good muntjac buck in the first 2 as well!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sometimes when the sun hits the camera just right.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think your right in that but the sun should of passed by the times on the photo!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a Wildview do the same thing. Pulled the batteries and let it set for about 10 minutes. Re-installed the batteries and reprogramed, has not done it again.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Is it a IR or a flash camera?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Is it a IR or a flash camera?


Infer red.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine will do that once in awhile. Not sure what causes it though. Mines a Wildgame innovations infra red.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Infer red.


Super spelling Matt! Head was up arse!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Folks know what you mean.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It does bad spelling is a crime! Mind there's a lot of it on here sometimes and so bad as well!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> It does bad spelling is a crime! Mind there's a lot of it on here sometimes and so bad as well!


It is ? I am up a creek !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Id say your IR is triggering during the daylight may be from a shadow or the camera may need to be reset


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Id say your IR is triggering during the daylight may be from a shadow or the camera may need to be reset


I'd say your right as out of 50 photo's 10 of them were like that, I get a few every time a put it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do all cameras (game type) do that or just certain models.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like it, if the sun is hitting it at first light I can understand why but not at 8 in the evening.


----------

